# Chips and exercise



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jul 13, 2021)

Over the last couple of weeks my blood sugars have been the very best I've ever managed since my diagnosis.

I've been consistently 5.4 or less (I actually had 4.9 one day!!) before meals and 6.5 or less after meals in all that time.  My morning readings are around the 6.0 mark and sometimes in the 5s - which for me is amazing.
Last night I made some popcorn with butter and allulose and had a reasonable size portion for my evening meal and it made no difference to my levels at all.

Today I skipped lunch and we ordered a fish and chips to be delivered to share between us. I wanted to see if my good levels would stand up against this as long as I hadn't any carbs at breakfast (I had two fried eggs and some cheese and a cup of coffee) and I ate mid afternoon and then didn't have anything much before bed - I will have some walnuts or maybe make popcorn again.

I had a slice of lemon with my chips and fish to have some fruit and lots of sparkling water.

So far my readings were : 5.3 before, 7.4 an hour afterwards and 6.3  after twenty minutes exercising vigorously on my exercise bike.

Edited to add - an hour after stopping exercise my reading was 9.9!!

I leapt back onto the bike and did 15 minutes and then it was 5.3.

(I will check again later and if it has shot up gain I will do more on my bike)

I won't be eating chips again for a long time but today was very busy and it felt too hot to cook.  Generally I prefer my keto stuff but I enjoyed the chips and fish (gave most of the batter to my husband) and it looks like my metabolism is beginning to settle into a much better place now.  Fingers crossed it keeps up.


----------



## jill-mc (Jul 13, 2021)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Over the last couple of weeks my blood sugars have been the very best I've ever managed since my diagnosis.
> 
> I've been consistently 5.4 or less (I actually had 4.9 one day!!) before meals and 6.5 or less after meals in all that time.  My morning readings are around the 6.0 mark and sometimes in the 5s - which for me is amazing.
> Last night I made some popcorn with butter and allulose and had a reasonable size portion for my evening meal and it made no difference to my levels at all.
> ...


We had been on quite a long car journey last week and decided to get Indian takeaway for dinner as time was late. (I make my own curries but this was my first takeaway since diagnosed T2 last year). I had prawn patia, no rice, no nan,poppadom,chappati or chutney. But when I tested 2 hours later my reading had gone up to 10! So no more takeaway for me. (But I did enjoy it!) I am sticking to my keto meals that I cook myself and know what is in them!


----------



## Maca44 (Jul 14, 2021)

Always a reminder how well we manage our diet getting those readings after carby food but no harm done just confirms we are eating the right things


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jul 14, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Always a reminder how well we manage our diet getting those readings after carby food but no harm done just confirms we are eating the right things


Yes.The full result of the night's experiment was

5.3  15:27

16:45 half a large portion of chips and three quarters of a large cod with a quarter of the batter.

7.4  17:19
twenty minutes of vigorous exercise cycling.
6.3  17:53
9.9 18:43
fifteen minutes of vigorous exercise cycling
5.7 19:08
6.4 19:23
7.2 20:13
7.4 20:41
I breathed a sigh of relief because the levels went down here without me doing any exercise - I was watching a film and chilling out.
6.6 21:31
ten minutes gentle exercise cycling just to make sure
5.7 23:26

went to bed.

The big break through for me is that now I can exercise and my levels go down instead of up which was what used to happen and I can now eat fish which used to send my levels up.  So as long as I time my carb meal for mid day to early afternoon so I can get a good amount of exercise in to deplete the levels then it will probably not be a disaster once in a while.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 14, 2021)

This is where monitoring really comes into its own. Well done for monitoring so closely, and now you know you can treat yourself sometimes, and what to do afterwards. I know (from previous monitoring) that I can manage a fish without chips without exercising afterwards, but I would definitely monitor (and exercise!) if I did have some chips.
Enjoy your next treat!


----------



## Maca44 (Jul 15, 2021)

Or you could find a Fish & Chip shop 20 miles away and cycle there to get it that way you will balance it out but have cold chips when you get home


----------

